# Khaleesi



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if my girl's movement looks okay? It's not a very good clip but I have such a hard time getting a shot of her moving since I'm usually moving her on lead.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

OOPS! Forget the video will have it uploaded in just a little bit


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBQLmeuHlLo&list=UUH2lzalqw-TX0mVwkcLWmXg

Okay it's towards the end only a few seconds


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish someone who knows conformation would respond. I'm just a newbie, but I think Kaleesi is majestic. What a coat!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the vid may be too short to see her movement. Thanks for the compliment Mfmst! That's all puppy coat too! She's transitioning and its only getting thicker and fuller and she's got such a pretty face too! You are new here? Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

She's adorable. Try and get some one to trot her while you film to get a good response.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Dolly's mom, she is so beautiful.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes. Very beautiful. I have a special place in my heart for white standards!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, she's got lovely movement- the last bit there at the end when her head was up. 

It's been a few years since I've been in the show-biz though, so hopefully someone else chimes in too


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a Khaleesi too  I wanted to show her as well (it would have been my first time) but I was told her tail was docked too short for show  She is still a gorgeous girl though and an awesome mover... your girl is beautiful and will do wonderfully in the show ring I'm sure


----------

